# Discus and Raphael



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey all,
Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in Freshwater. But anyway, I'm tearing down my "softwater" community tank and converting it to a discus tank. The discus will of course, be the focus. But has anyone ever heard of an incompatilbity with Striped Rapaels? I've got one that's almost 6 inches long and wouldn't mind keeping him. I know he's nocturnal and the discus go comatose when the lights go out. Would he try to feast on their slime coat, like a pleco would? Just asking around, cheers!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I highly doubt that a raphael would mess with there slime coat. they dont have a sucker mouth so i dont even see how thats possible.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeh,they he/she difinatly wouldnt try and eat there slime coat but as discus are easily stressed fish i wouldnt reccomend putting a raphael cat in there..mine goes hypa at night and disturbs everything,if u put it in ther it could lead to a fish getting stressed then bullied=ded.But then again i could be completely rong...

ollie


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I have never heard of it... they should do well.


----------



## Anoush (Oct 19, 2006)

I have two Raphaels with my 15 discus fishes and there is no problem.
I have also one in my goldfish tank and there is no problem either.

Raphaels are 5 cm long and discuses size varies from 4 cm. to 15.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Anoush said:


> Raphaels are 5 cm long and discuses size varies from 4 cm. to 15.


But you were not referring to final adult sizes, were you? IMO, the final sizes should be stated, not their current size when at the moment they are still growing.


----------



## Anoush (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue said:


> But you were not referring to final adult sizes, were you? IMO, the final sizes should be stated, not their current size when at the moment they are still growing.


The maximum size in aquarium would be 12 cm.

this information is also useful:

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_costatus.php


----------



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

My Ralphie does just fine with the other fish I have and hides in his cave during the day. He does stir it up at night, but not too bad, I just hear the gravel clinking around at night.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Know that Raphaels are nocturnal HUNTERS.
Feed the Discus during the day or whenever.
At night be sure to drop something in there that will encourage it to eat whatever food you provide, instead of your discus.
I had one in with my ram and cories, and all of them lived peacefully.
Any other suggestion I would make about the feeding, is to try and make sure that wherever your Raphael's sleeping spot is, be sure to put it near the entrance so they can eat, and then explore.

I don't have discus, and never have, nor have I really heard of this combination.
Good luck, Raphaels are 'usually' peaceful so I don't think you'll have an issue.
Keep an eye on the discus for safety!


----------

